# Oriskany on Military channel



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a special on the Oriskany right now on the Military Channel.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *Buckyt (7/24/2008)*There is a special on the Oriskany right now on the Military Channel.


Yeah, whoever that Divemaster was... what a great looking guy... heck of a diver too!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh your such a whore. oke

That was a sweet show though. Nice shot of them standing in hte sand at the bow of the ship!


----------

